# BLISKO - expressive textural strings in motion



## Felt Instruments (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm excited to introduce the Blisko strings collection. Inspired by the works of John Luther Adams, Henryk Górecki, Ben Frost and Ben Salisbury & Geoff Barrow, even the simplest, softest patches have a sense of constant motion, that gets denser and more emotional as you move through the dynamic layers.

You have a control over the number of players - from one, all the way to three.


















It's designed with the ROLI Seaboard in mind, but is also compatible with standard MIDI controllers. 

The library was recorded through a beautiful collection of hand-made microphones, going into vintage Neumann, Telefunken and REDD-style tube preamps. The kit was hand-picked for it’s character.

You choose between two close and two room signals and blend between them to your liking. And since we recorded in a dry studio, even the room mics are tight.


*Viola:*
https://feltinstruments.com/Blisko-Viola

*Cello:*
https://feltinstruments.com/Blisko-Cello

*Violin:*
https://feltinstruments.com/Blisko-Violin


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Absolutely outstanding ! Your instruments are amazing and this is no exception, so psyched for this and can't wait the violin and cello. Keep it up you are doing incredible precious musical gems here.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 9, 2020)

Stunning


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 10, 2020)

Niah2 said:


> Absolutely outstanding ! Your instruments are amazing and this is no exception, so psyched for this and can't wait the violin and cello. Keep it up you are doing incredible precious musical gems here.



Thanks so much! It's a crazy project on every possible level


----------



## kriskrause (Apr 10, 2020)

This sounds fantastic. I picaked up your earlier two releases and they’re really inspiring to write with.

Could you provide more information on what the MPE controls do in Blisko? In Leuko and Jasno I believe it was used only on the sound design patches and it doesn’t look like there are any of those in Blisko. Thanks!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 10, 2020)

kriskrause said:


> This sounds fantastic. I picaked up your earlier two releases and they’re really inspiring to write with.
> 
> Could you provide more information on what the MPE controls do in Blisko? In Leuko and Jasno I believe it was used only on the sound design patches and it doesn’t look like there are any of those in Blisko. Thanks!



Sure! The library is split into two parts - Shapes and Moments. Shapes are controlled by velocity, so for example, the harder you hit the note, the longer and more expressive the ark is. Moments, on the other hand work by crossfading between different playing techniques (up to three layers). They're MPE compatible so you can do the crossfade per individual note. It's pre-mapped for Slide on the ROLI Seaboard.


----------



## matthieuL (Apr 11, 2020)

Can articulations be changed by keyswitches or controllers ?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 11, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> Can articulations be changed by keyswitches or controllers ?



No, it doesn't work that way. You can always load a few instances, though, the engine is optimised for fast streaming of samples and it doesn't take many resources this way.


----------



## matthieuL (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok thanks. Not very convenient and could stop me to buy it. But beautiful sounds !


----------



## zadillo (Apr 11, 2020)

Is the intro price for the Collection also Only good until 4/16?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 11, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> Ok thanks. Not very convenient and could stop me to buy it. But beautiful sounds !



Sure, I understand! Keyswitches wouldn't really work with this engine, though. There are too many variables, especially with the layering system.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 11, 2020)

zadillo said:


> Is the intro price for the Collection also Only good until 4/16?



Ok, this one is a bit complex to answer. Yes, on 4/16 the viola will go up 10GBP in price and the Collection will, too with the same amount. Then, when the next library is out, the Collection will get a bit more expensive, until it reaches the full price by the end of the intro offer of the third and final library. So early adopters can get a nice deal, but it takes a bit of trust. Does that make sense?


----------



## zadillo (Apr 11, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Ok, this one is a bit complex to answer. Yes, on 4/16 the viola will go up 10GBP in price and the Collection will, too with the same amount. Then, when the next library is out, the Collection will get a bit more expensive, until it reaches the full price by the end of the intro offer of the third and final library. So early adopters can get a nice deal, but it takes a bit of trust. Does that make sense?



makes sense! I love Jasno and Leuko so willing to take a chance here too


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Apr 11, 2020)

I had the luck to beta-test Blisko and was in the mood to write a short piece with felt instrument's VIs exclusively.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 11, 2020)

Theodor Andrews said:


> I had the luck to beta-test Blisko and was in the mood to write a short piece with felt instrument's VIs exclusively.




Beautiful work as always, Theo!


----------



## sathyva (Apr 11, 2020)

Just came acroos your website ! I think i'll buy all the three available instruments !
Any ETA regarding the violin and cello ?

cheers !


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 11, 2020)

sathyva said:


> Just came acroos your website ! I think i'll buy all the three available instruments !
> Any ETA regarding the violin and cello ?
> 
> cheers !



Sounds good to me  They're already recorded and the software is written so it's a matter of editing really. I'd say three weeks to a month for the cello and the same for the violin sounds real.


----------



## sathyva (Apr 11, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Sounds good to me  They're already recorded and the software is written so it's a matter of editing really. I'd say three weeks to a month for the cello and the same for the violin sounds real.



Thanks !
I'll be there


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 11, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Sounds good to me  They're already recorded and the software is written so it's a matter of editing really. I'd say three weeks to a month for the cello and the same for the violin sounds real.


Sounds good! I was wondering though, If I do not have a Roli controller, is there any functionality I an not recreate with a standard controller and faders for modulation, etc ?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 11, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Sounds good! I was wondering though, If I do not have a Roli controller, is there any functionality I an not recreate with a standard controller and faders for modulation, etc ?



Sure! The instrument works great with standard monophonic MIDI CC. In fact, the demo from the first post (the animated one) was mostly written in about 15 minutes using one patch, CC1 and automating the Players knob. So no MPE there.

If you have an MPE controller, though, you'd be able to crossfade between different layers on a per-note basis which adds yet another layer of expression.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 11, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Sure! The instrument works great with standard monophonic MIDI CC. In fact, the demo from the first post (the animated one) was mostly written in about 15 minutes using one patch, CC1 and automating the Players knob. So no MPE there.
> 
> If you have an MPE controller, though, you'd be able to crossfade between different layers on a per-note basis which adds yet another layer of expression.


Nice! Thanks.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 12, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Sure! The instrument works great with standard monophonic MIDI CC. In fact, the demo from the first post (the animated one) was mostly written in about 15 minutes using one patch, CC1 and automating the Players knob. So no MPE there.
> 
> If you have an MPE controller, though, you'd be able to crossfade between different layers on a per-note basis which adds yet another layer of expression.


Oh I’m so into this it’s not funny. Trying to write a bunch of orchestral textural music right now - and just needing more options to mock things up with. At least get closer to ideas I want hear before getting the live players in.

i don’t have a roli right now - but continuing the questions from above - is there any way to write the data that would normally be expressed while playing the roli with automation in the daw perhaps just using midi?

apologies if that’s a bit of an ignorant question - I’ve never messed around with a roli outside of playing with one live.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 12, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Oh I’m so into this it’s not funny. Trying to write a bunch of orchestral textural music right now - and just needing more options to mock things up with. At least get closer to ideas I want hear before getting the live players in.
> 
> i don’t have a roli right now - but continuing the questions from above - is there any way to write the data that would normally be expressed while playing the roli with automation in the daw perhaps just using midi?
> 
> apologies if that’s a bit of an ignorant question - I’ve never messed around with a roli outside of playing with one live.



Sure thing! It would be more time consuming. You can create a few tracks with the same patch and then automate CC1 for each. The pitchbend on Roli is polyphonic as well which means you can bend each note individually and splitting notes to tracks will give you the same control. The plugin shares resources across instances so it shouldn't be much heavier for your computer than having it all one track.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh brilliant. I'm downloading now (in for the whole set!) - but doing things by note / part for this project is exactly the control I'll need. Thanks!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice! A nice trick is that the Players knob can be automated too, either by right-click MIDI learn or via plugin parameters listed in your DAW. It's a smooth control, gently fading-in additional players (so the note is performed by two in the middle position, three when turned fully to the right) and it's absolutely beautiful. Might work nice in your scenario, too!


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi

I'm probably getting the set, I've saved on the fuel so what the hell.
So the rest will come out within the next few months? We're not looking at years?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 13, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm probably getting the set, I've saved on the fuel so what the hell.
> So the rest will come out within the next few months? We're not looking at years?



Yes, I'd say that within two months everything should be out


----------



## Fry777 (Apr 13, 2020)

How big is this library in terms of hard disk space?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 13, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> How big is this library in terms of hard disk space?



10.1GB installed for the Viola. The Violin and cello will be a bit more than that because of the note ranges being more extended.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 14, 2020)

And having just played with the viola. 
No one else buy this please. I want it all to myself. It's wonderful. Thanks to all @felt. Knocked it out the part. Unique idea and truly brings the ability to mock up things in a machine that I've never been able to before. I have a newborn (6 day old) and just hoping he sleeps a little now so I can have some time to write some first sketches with this.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Apr 14, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> And having just played with the viola.
> No one else buy this please. I want it all to myself. It's wonderful. Thanks to all @felt. Knocked it out the part. Unique idea and truly brings the ability to mock up things in a machine that I've never been able to before. I have a newborn (6 day old) and just hoping he sleeps a little now so I can have some time to write some first sketches with this.


Composing some lullabies with the viola could be a win win situation. 🙂


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 14, 2020)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Composing some lullabies with the viola could be a win win situation. 🙂


It’s certainly orders of magnitude better than me setting up a mic and me making a viola sound like a dead cat!


----------



## Fry777 (Apr 14, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> And having just played with the viola.
> No one else buy this please. I want it all to myself. It's wonderful. Thanks to all @felt. Knocked it out the part. Unique idea and truly brings the ability to mock up things in a machine that I've never been able to before. I have a newborn (6 day old) and just hoping he sleeps a little now so I can have some time to write some first sketches with this.



Without citing competitors, how you compare this lib to the current "textural"/ambient VI offering ? Anything it does differently ? or implemented better ?
Thanks for your feedback


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 14, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Without citing competitors, how you compare this lib to the current "textural"/ambient VI offering ? Anything it does differently ? or implemented better ?
> Thanks for your feedback


Which do you want it compared to?
I’m coming more from a JLA kind of starting point... using orchestral instruments in textural ways. I have quite a few from Vienna and Spitfire and a bunch of smaller companies.

this offers new levels of control and sounds / textures closer to the types of things I’ve written for live instruments before. I like to write written instructions on short improvised textural changes on notes / long bows / clusters of short sounds / waves etc... changes in techniques.

now this new felt instrument is just viola...with violin and cello to come however - big win #1 is the differences between hearing the performances with different numbers of players... different recording perspectives to my ears.

the moments section is all I’ve really got into in any detail - and they’re worth the price of admission alone. Think of this as a slightly more controlled version of some of the smaller spitfire evos. I feel like this offers more ability to finely control things... evos are fun in the randomness / discoverability. But I’m looking forward to using felt in a much more disciplined way / with more compositional intension. Now - it’s certainly limited to the changing sounds that were recorded, but there’s a a decent lot there - and with interesting, musical ideas captured. I look forward to noting down much more about it as I use it... but I’m not sure the way I’m approaching it will be the same as others here.
Does that help some?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 14, 2020)

@colony nofi , I think that's a very accurate description!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 15, 2020)

Just a friendly reminder that the intro price ends tomorrow midnight, CEST


----------



## Banquet (Apr 15, 2020)

I bought this yesterday and it does sound wonderful I must say. The only issue I’m having is some of the cross fading layers can change a lot in volume, as does the 1 to 3 player control change, but I’m sure that can be dealt with. I’ll definitely be buying the cello and violin when they come out.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 15, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Just a friendly reminder that the intro price ends tomorrow, CEST


I always find this ambiguous. Does "ends tomorrow CST" mean at the end of tomorrow (23:59 Thursday), or at the end of today (23:59 Wednesday)?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 15, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> I always find this ambiguous. Does "ends tomorrow CST" mean at the end of tomorrow (23:59 Thursday), or at the end of today (23:59 Wednesday)?



Fixed, thanks! Tomorrow midnight


----------



## schmeete (Apr 15, 2020)

Good thing you sent out an email reminder this afternoon. I would have missed it. I’m in for all three obviously. Felt and Slate & Ash are my new gen sonic super heroes! It’s all ✨gold✨ All of it.
Great work, so inspiring so “felt”❤️


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 15, 2020)

schmeete said:


> Good thing you sent out an email reminder this afternoon. I would have missed it. I’m in for all three obviously. Felt and Slate & Ash are my new gen sonic super heroes! It’s all ✨gold✨ All of it.
> Great work, so inspiring so “felt”❤



Thanks! Being mentioned in the same sentence as S+A humbles me


----------



## sathyva (Apr 15, 2020)

schmeete said:


> Good thing you sent out an email reminder this afternoon. I would have missed it. I’m in for all three obviously. Felt and Slate & Ash are my new gen sonic super heroes! It’s all ✨gold✨ All of it.
> Great work, so inspiring so “felt”❤



Completely agree with that !
Stuff from S&A and Felt Instruments are probably my best buys in recent years !
And believe, i really bought a lot of stuff !


----------



## kriskrause (Apr 15, 2020)

Bought the bundle. The viola was very easy to slot right into a track and start writing with it. Looking forward to the cello and violin!


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 16, 2020)

Yup. Felt and S+A are doing some crazy interesting virtual instruments. Love seeing newer small entrances to this market making a creatively interesting splash.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot, guys, this really means a lot to me! Here's a screen capture of the main chord sequence of the Blisko Viola demo:




As you can see, not much is happening automation-wise. All the motion comes from the recordings. It really feels like cheating sometimes


----------



## zadillo (Apr 16, 2020)

Just bought the bundle! Agree with others that Felt + S&A are doing wonderful stuff


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 16, 2020)

zadillo said:


> Just bought the bundle! Agree with others that Felt + S&A are doing wonderful stuff



Thank you!


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 16, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> It's designed with the ROLI Seaboard in mind, but is also compatible with standard MIDI controllers.



I just want to ask this question plainly.

By using my Midi controller because I dont have a ROLI Seaboard.....am i at a disadvantage with this lib as opposed to some who does have a ROLI?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 16, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I just want to ask this question plainly.
> 
> By using my Midi controller because I dont have a ROLI Seaboard.....am i at a disadvantage with this lib as opposed to some who does have a ROLI?



No, without a Roli it works in the same principle like other string libraries with CC1 controlling the dynamics. See the demo screen cap I posted earlier, it's made just with standard mod wheel.

If you own an MPE device, you can control the dynamics per note, so if you have one instance loaded and play a chord, each note will have a different CC expression, rather than all notes having the same modulation applied as it would happen with a standard MIDI controller.

There is a ton of motion in the samples so even without MPE, a lot is happening.

MPE is a feature, not a requirement.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 16, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I just want to ask this question plainly.
> 
> By using my Midi controller because I dont have a ROLI Seaboard.....am i at a disadvantage with this lib as opposed to some who does have a ROLI?



I don’t either. I’d say it enhanced their experience like other libraries. But the same core functionality is there for us. Adding further instances would effectively give us a similar function.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 16, 2020)

Exactly


----------



## kriskrause (Apr 16, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I just want to ask this question plainly.
> 
> By using my Midi controller because I dont have a ROLI Seaboard.....am i at a disadvantage with this lib as opposed to some who does have a ROLI?



To follow up on what was already said, I do have a seaboard and I definitely use it with Felt Instruments's libraries, but not always. There have been times where I started with MPE but I felt like the part was better served without it. With Blisko, if I didn't have a seaboard and I wanted individual movement on every line, I would just record each line of a chord separately as suggested.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 16, 2020)

Well this is a pleasant surprise. In a very MATURE samples market (tough to give 'new' / options that haven't already been done in abundance) - this seems to be a standout. Will pick up the Viola for sure - heading over to the site to check out the other two offerings.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 16, 2020)

I probably read right over it but was there a 'bundle' for all 3 instruments on your site?


edit: just scrolled to the all 3 bundle price.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 16, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Well this is a pleasant surprise. In a very MATURE samples market (tough to give 'new' / options that haven't already been done in abundance) - this seems to be a standout. Will pick up the Viola for sure - heading over to the site to check out the other two offerings.



I feel there's a lot to explore, especially if you approach the sampling differently. I believe that restricting expression of musicians during the sessions so that it can be recreated and forces back in with a keyboard doesn't make much sense. But then - I realise this approach gives some limitations, too. You can't turn off the motion, you can't remove the expression and vibrato. Things are not on the grid. To each their own, I guess!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 16, 2020)

kriskrause said:


> To follow up on what was already said, I do have a seaboard and I definitely use it with Felt Instruments's libraries, but not always. There have been times where I started with MPE but I felt like the part was better served without it. With Blisko, if I didn't have a seaboard and I wanted individual movement on every line, I would just record each line of a chord separately as suggested.



That's how I work myself, actually


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 16, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> I feel there's a lot to explore, especially if you approach the sampling differently. I believe that restricting expression of musicians during the sessions so that it can be recreated and forces back in with a keyboard doesn't make much sense. But then - I realise this approach gives some limitations, too. You can't turn off the motion, you can't remove the expression and vibrato. Things are not on the grid. To each their own, I guess!



Yep - good approach. And also, this sort of library enhances our more standard multisample libraries - mixed in (both writing and mixing to capture a somewhat more unique sound.) I am looking forward to the cello with your given approach. Congrats on what should be a success for you.


----------



## catibi79 (Apr 17, 2020)

I bought the bundle! I love it! And here is my first track used just Felt Instruments! Enjoy.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 17, 2020)

This viola is mapped an octave high??? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 18, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> This viola is mapped an octave high??? Anyone else seeing this?




Ha, it seems like you find a bug that somehow made it through the beta!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 18, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Ha, it seems like you find a bug that somehow made it through the beta!




No worries - outstanding Instrument here (Blisko). Thank you for daring to blaze 'new ground'.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 18, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> No worries - outstanding Instrument here (Blisko). Thank you for daring to blaze 'new ground'.



Thanks! I'll fix it tomorrow in a quick update while it's still early days so it doesn't mess up people's session later on. It's great for layering and it doesn't make sense to transpose the midi every time


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 18, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Thanks! I'll fix it tomorrow in a quick update while it's still early days so it doesn't mess up people's session later on. It's great for layering and it doesn't make sense to transpose the midi every time


Super - that will be very helpful and 'one less step' we have to take to get a project out the door.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 20, 2020)

The update is out  Hopefully you guys got my little email, but just in case, here's the direct link to the updated installers: https://feltinstruments.com/Blisko-Viola-installers

Thanks Rob for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 20, 2020)

I just had one question. It isn't a kontakt instrument right? It looks like it has it's own engine. At least I couldn't tell from the site or manual. I'm only asking because my Seaboard great works will with the separate synths designed for it, but it isn't all that great in kontakt. It just isn't designed for it.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Apr 20, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> I just had one question. It isn't a kontakt instrument right? It looks like it has it's own engine. At least I couldn't tell from the site or manual. I'm only asking because my Seaboard great works will with the separate synths designed for it, but it isn't all that great in kontakt. It just isn't designed for it.



No, it works as a standard VST / AU plugin, no need for Kontakt here  And that's one of the reasons MPE works so well.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm glad to hear that. I wanted something independent of kontakt because the mpe is really limited with it. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## avocado89 (May 6, 2020)

Any updates as to when the cello will be released? 😛


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 7, 2020)

If all goes well, customers who pre-ordered will get their downloads this week. There will also be a nice little update to the viola, adding a modelled EQ based on my vintage WSW modules and an ability to cycle notes between players so that when you play a chord, each note will be assigned to a different musician. That will be optional, obviously, I managed to squeeze a little button on the tweaks panel


----------



## Zero&One (May 7, 2020)

Nice!
After today's most biggest disappointment, it's good to hear good news.

Love this product so much thanks


----------



## avocado89 (May 7, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> If all goes well, customers who pre-ordered will get their downloads this week. There will also be a nice little update to the viola, adding a modelled EQ based on my vintage WSW modules and an ability to cycle notes between players so that when you play a chord, each note will be assigned to a different musician. That will be optional, obviously, I managed to squeeze a little button on the tweaks panel


Thanks for the update, I assume then it will be officially released next week then?


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 7, 2020)

I hope to do that, yes. But I'm waiting with the official announcement till I finish the quality check as the last 10% always seem to take the longest


----------



## avocado89 (May 7, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> I hope to do that, yes. But I'm waiting with the official announcement till I finish the quality check as the last 10% always seem to take the longest


Sounds awesome! I will stop bugging you now, thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 11, 2020)

Blisko Viola is now at v1.0.4. This update adds two new features I'm truly excited about. First is the DIVISI mode (proudly named by the community), which cycles the notes between different players.

The second one is an addition of a capture of my super-rare WSW EQ modules. You can now have the sound, including a WSW line preamp, right in the interface. And it sounds great. 






You can grab it here: https://feltinstruments.com/updates

And the cello is coming out very soon. Like very very. It doesn't really get more 'very' than that


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2020)

Cool. Will the current pre-order deal still be valid / up tomorrow?


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. Will the current pre-order deal still be valid / up tomorrow?



I'll hold it for you.


----------



## Zero&One (May 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. Will the current pre-order deal still be valid / up tomorrow?



My cello waits on you... no pressure


----------



## Technostica (May 11, 2020)

Sorry if I've missed it, but is there a video of this with a Roli?
That aspect really interests me as I have a number of MPE controllers including a Roli.


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 12, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Sorry if I've missed it, but is there a video of this with a Roli?
> That aspect really interests me as I have a number of MPE controllers including a Roli.



Not yet, but I'll be making MPE-centric videos for all instruments. I'm just waiting for my left hand to heal a bit because I burnt it badly when cooking for my family last week (true story!) :D


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 12, 2020)

You can think about it as having a separate mod wheel and pitch wheel per key. The mod action is mapped to slide (vertical movement) on the Seaboard, and the pitch to the horizontal axis.


----------



## Zero&One (May 12, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Not yet, but I'll be making MPE-centric videos for all instruments. I'm just waiting for my left hand to heal a bit because I burnt it badly when cooking for my family last week (true story!) :D



But was the meal worth it?  

I'm really tempted in a Roli, would the smaller version be enough for a basic person like moi?


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 12, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> But was the meal worth it?
> 
> I'm really tempted in a Roli, would the smaller version be enough for a basic person like moi?



Yeah, everyone except of the fingers seemed happy  I have used the Seaboard Block before I got the Rise 25 and I'd say if you have the funds, definitely go for the Rise. It feels incredible and the larger keys make a lot of a difference. Plus, you have sliders to adjust velocity response, for example, which comes in handy if it's your only keyboard.


----------



## Regentag (May 12, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> But was the meal worth it?
> 
> I'm really tempted in a Roli, would the smaller version be enough for a basic person like moi?



I've used Blisko on a couple of tracks with a small ROLI Seaboard Block and it's great fun. My personal relationship with ROLI products is rather ambivalent. I love the hardware, but the overall product management of the company is quite erratic IMHO.


----------



## Zero&One (May 12, 2020)

@Regentag is that from a support, update etc view of ROLI? Are they otherwise stable as a general controller?


----------



## Regentag (May 12, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> @Regentag is that from a support, update etc view of ROLI? Are they otherwise stable as a general controller?


I'll send you a PM, as I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 12, 2020)

If you have pre-ordered the Blisko Collection, you’ll find something exciting in your inbox. For the rest of us - I’m very happy to announce that the cello will be out next week


----------



## Theodor Andrews (May 12, 2020)

Lucky you who pre-ordered ❤️


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 19, 2020)

The cello is out now! https://feltinstruments.com/Blisko-Cello


----------



## colony nofi (May 19, 2020)

Cannot wait time try this!


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 19, 2020)

I hope to hear from users how this compares to Emotional Cello.


----------



## IvanP (May 19, 2020)

Sounds just as good as the Viola! Any chance Single Viola user such as me could re-join the Collection offer?


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 19, 2020)

IvanP said:


> Sounds just as good as the Viola! Any chance Single Viola user such as me could re-join the Collection offer?



Yes, there's an upgrade offer for the viola users! If you're a newsletter subscriber, you should have it in your inbox. If not, just send me an email at [email protected] and I'll set you up


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 19, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> I hope to hear from users how this compares to Emotional Cello.



I haven't used it, but from what I can understand from the articulation list, these are completely different products. There are no standard articulations in Blisko, no standard sustains or legatos. The Arks come closest, but these are performed crescendo > diminuendo movements of three different lengths in a semi-measured fashion. Plus, the longer the note, the more expressive it is so it kind of forces a different approach to writing string lines.


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 19, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> I haven't used it, but from what I can understand from the articulation list, these are completely different products. There are no standard articulations in Blisko, no standard sustains or legatos. The Arks come closest, but these are performed crescendo > diminuendo movements of three different lengths in a semi-measured fashion. Plus, the longer the note, the more expressive it is so it kind of forces a different approach to writing string lines.


Many thanks.


----------



## IvanP (May 19, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Yes, there's an upgrade offer for the viola users! If you're a newsletter subscriber, you should have it in your inbox. If not, just send me an email at [email protected] and I'll set you up




Just found the email! Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Felt Instruments (May 28, 2020)

Hey guys! Just a quick reminder that the intro price ends this Sunday. As with the previous releases, there will be no sales after that so if you were thinking about getting the instrument, now's a good time to do so  Trentemøller described it as _‘wonderfully atmospheric and poetic sounding'_ and I can't think of a better description myself! https://feltinstruments.com/blisko-cello


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jul 22, 2020)

The violin is out! Intro price ends 31/07, Midnight CEST.

https://feltinstruments.com/Blisko-Violin


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey guys! Just a friendly reminder that the intro pricing ends tomorrow Midnight, CEST


----------



## Studio E (Jul 30, 2020)

@Felt Instruments , please stop advertising to other composers. I thought that what we had was special!!!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jul 31, 2020)

Studio E said:


> @Felt Instruments , please stop advertising to other composers. I thought that what we had was special!!!



The secret is out! :D


----------



## DenisT (Jul 31, 2020)

Beautiful instruments!

Just a little UX suggestion if I may (I'm a UX designer before being a composer) : it would be interesting to put the Call to action to buy the instruments on top of the pages. Putting the most important action in the bottom only is not the best practice, especially if the page is quite long to navigate.

Other than that, love the style of your brand!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jul 31, 2020)

DenisT said:


> Beautiful instruments!
> 
> Just a little UX suggestion if I may (I'm a UX designer before being a composer) : it would be interesting to put the Call to action to buy the instruments on top of the pages. Putting the most important action in the bottom only is not the best practice, especially if the page is quite long to navigate.
> 
> Other than that, love the style of your brand!



This is a very good suggestion, thank you! I'm currently finishing an update to everything so that all the controls would be pre-mapped to MIDI CC, but as soon as I'm done with that, I'll take a look at the site


----------



## ShoeHorn (Jul 31, 2020)

I agree Denis T. I purchased this last night and really had to go hunting for the buy button.

Why is the text so big? Kind of makes it hard to see everything - and I'm on a 43 inch 4k monitor


----------



## Felt Instruments (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey guys, just a quick little update - all Felt plugins support AAX now


----------



## garylionelli (Aug 22, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Hey guys, just a quick little update - all Felt plugins support AAX now


Fantastic! Thank you--


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 28, 2020)

Just wanted to write a public thank you to Felt Instruments for this inspiring set of instruments! Bought Blisko Cello today and only had an hour or so to play with it but I’m already immensely impressed with it. Expressive and in motion as advertised - beautiful!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Sep 29, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> Just wanted to write a public thank you to Felt Instruments for this inspiring set of instruments! Bought Blisko Cello today and only had an hour or so to play with it but I’m already immensely impressed with it. Expressive and in motion as advertised - beautiful!



Thank you, so happy to hear that! My favorite is the viola, but it’s the least popular of the collection


----------



## reutunes (Sep 29, 2020)

I love what you're doing with these instruments. More please!


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 29, 2020)

Felt Instruments said:


> Thank you, so happy to hear that! My favorite is the viola, but it’s the least popular of the collection



Will probably pick up the viola and violin at some point, just wanted to make sure they’re as awesome as the Youtube videos showed (and they are).


----------



## Korpinen (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah, that didn't take long. Got all three (viola, violin, cello) now. Eyeing Jasno...


----------



## Korpinen (Nov 26, 2020)

Buried under all the BF hassle is this VERY interesting Felt Instruments announcement: https://feltinstruments.com/BlackFriday (note, it's NOT a sale)

So many new things in the horizon! Excited!

Now that I have all the Felt Instruments, I was really glad to find out they'll start giving loyalty discounts to existing users, which I think is a really cool way of saying thanks to those who've wanted to buy the products at full price.


----------



## Korpinen (Mar 4, 2021)

Starting to feel a bit like a fanboy of Felt Instruments but I've definitely been called worse things than that. :D 

Anyway, they've just released their celesta plug-in called Helenko, "a characterful 1930’s tabletop celesta, captured using hand-made ribbon mics and vintage tube gear": https://feltinstruments.com/Helenko

This is every bit as beautiful as the earlier Felt Instruments plug-ins, an instant buy for me especially now that they're giving loyalty discounts to people who own one or more of their earlier products (five tiers of discount as there've been five releases before Helenko). 

AND they're coming up with their grand piano plug-in Bardzo later this year. This can already be bought as a "leap of faith" bundle with Helenko.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 5, 2021)

I love Helenko, it’s an instant buy for me and already using it in my current project! Now I’m looking forward to Bardzo!


----------



## fiction (Mar 5, 2021)

Me too, really useful and inspiring. Feels great to have tools like these at our disposal and even motivates me to grab the instruments around me and record them more often.
Can’t wait for pryzmat also, would be great if it used all the samples and not only the afterglow patches, but I bet it will great nonetheless.


----------

